# Storing batteries



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

What's the consensus on storing rechargeable lithium batteries over the winter? I have a few lawn tools that run on batteries, durning the season I keep them plugged in.

Should I just leave them plugged in the charger? Or should they be discharged and stored that way?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Do you whatever your owners manual says. Try to keep them in a heated area. Cold is bad for any battery in storage.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> Do you whatever your owners manual says. Try to keep them in a heated area. Cold is bad for any battery in storage.


What he said. I usually have trickle charges on any battery. As for lithium ion, I don't think it suffers the same characteristics as lead batteries do, whether lead acid to gel.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

If storing lithium ion batteries off of the charger, keep them from freezing and store at 75-80% of a full charge. Li ion does not suffer from the same memory effect that NiCad batteries do. Never store any battery (Li ion, NiCad, or lead) in an uncharged state.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

NJ-lawn said:


> What's the consensus on storing rechargeable lithium batteries over the winter? I have a few lawn tools that run on batteries, durning the season I keep them plugged in.
> 
> Should I just leave them plugged in the charger? Or should they be discharged and stored that way?


Lithium Ions don't like freezing temps at all. You would be best to keep them stored indoor in a normal temp room for best results. You don't need to charge them the entire time but if you do that's a plus but don't leave them to freeze.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I store my batteries for my sprayer in my home during the winter months.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Just to expand this a bit, do any of you guys with riders unhook your batteries and take them inside?


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

craigdt said:


> Just to expand this a bit, do any of you guys with riders unhook your batteries and take them inside?


I use a Schumacher 1.5 amp battery maintainer on mine throughout the winter. It's automatic so it charges the battery as needed. I will throw it on about once a month during the summer and let it charge overnight. Been doing this for a long time and my mower battery will last 5 to 6 years at a minimum.


----------



## Laidbackcat (Aug 12, 2018)

ForsheeMS said:


> craigdt said:
> 
> 
> > Just to expand this a bit, do any of you guys with riders unhook your batteries and take them inside?
> ...


I have the same charger that I bought in Aug and it has served me well when needing to fire up the cub cadet to mulch leaves


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

+1 on the bring inside and trickle charge


----------



## Chuck S (Nov 5, 2018)

Cold temperature storage is actually good for most batteries as it slows any self discharge. (Don't confuse what's good for the battery with what it takes to start your care at 0°F!) Lithiums excel in cold weather use but charging them if frozen can damage them. Lead-acid batteries are close to dormant in cold weather. For example, the batteries on the tongue of my travel trailer sit from November to April and are at about 70% charged when awakened. Battery is totally disconnected during this time.

My starting battery on the 33" mower is in my shed at ambient outdoor temperature year around. Like my camper I expect it to be fine this spring. The rechargeables are in the garage that's part of the house which rarely gets lower than 50°F. NiCD batteries self discharge quickly in warm temperatures, slower in cold.

-- Chuck


----------

